# Which nail gun for brick molding



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Predrill and use long galvanized hand finish nails.
Nail gun nails are to flimsy.
It's best to use PVC brick moulding not wood. No rot or painting that way.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

16 ga. the heads are smaller than 15 and the shank is bigger than 18 ga.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

for exterior i wouldnt even consider 18 gauge..it doesnt have the holding power to withstand seasonal movement of the trim unless you plan on using adhesive as well


----------



## s.klinger (Feb 26, 2014)

woodworkbykirk said:


> for exterior i wouldnt even consider 18 gauge..it doesnt have the holding power to withstand seasonal movement of the trim unless you plan on using adhesive as well


Thanks. Which one should I use, 16 gauge or 15 gauge?


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

i mainly use a 15 gauge for exterior use. it has more holding power where the nails have heads. for exterior use i only use stainless steel nails.. even though reg nails are galvonized they still rust and will bleed in a year or less. with stainless theres no issues


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Not sure how there going to rust is there set with a nail set and filled with latex caulking.
More often then not I use stainless trim head screws, there never going to pull out, small heads.
Galvanized nails are rougher and have more holding power. 
All depends what I have on hand.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

they will get wet if its exterior. moisture content and continoius wetting cycle from the weather. if your near salt water stainless is the only option if you dont want bleading


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

it would have been nice if the OP would have included his Location. 
This is true for anyone who posts.


----------



## s.klinger (Feb 26, 2014)

Thanks for all the helpful replies. I purchased a Porter Cable 15 gauge nail gun and it worked very well. The only minor drawback is some of the nails failed to countersink. However, from my experience with nail guns that is a common occurance. The nails I purchased stated on the box that they were suitable for exterior use. I went back and made sure that all the nail heads were countersunk and filled them with latex caulk. Before i paint i'll spot prime the nail locations. Thanks again for all the advise.


----------

